# The WTF Blanket



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 5, 2009)

*The WTF Blanket (Snuggie Parody)*

Warning: This pof a television commercial contains language that some might find offensive!

YouTube - The WTF Blanket (Snuggie Parody)


----------



## Banned (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG I laughed so hard!  That is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

Only in America....and Canada


----------



## Banned (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG it's actually a real product?   I would totally buy one!  I love blankets and snuggling, while eating popcorn and cuddling my dog of course .  I may seriously order one...that's cool!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes. I recently saw that commercial with one of my sons. Even the real one is pretty lame.


----------



## Banned (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok but just don't judge me if I buy one .

I clearly don't watch enough TV (or any, for that matter)...look at all the fabulous opportunities I'm missing .


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

One "happy" customer:



> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica] I used it for an hour and fell FOUR times
> You knock EVERYTHING over
> Did I mention I fell four times?
> 
> Yeah...product fail.[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*
:teehee:
*[/FONT]


----------



## Banned (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh but that's only one customer's experience.  We need a broader base to sample from.  I'll let you know how it goes for me


----------



## ladylore (Feb 5, 2009)

I have seen the comercial too. I'm thinking putting on a sweater would be easier.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

Or a sweatshirt with a hoodie 

http://www.thepet-boutique.com/images/DogClothes/Sweaters/hoodiesweatshirt.jpg


----------



## NicNak (Feb 5, 2009)

I would definately find a way to fall down wearing that, or just get majorly tangled up in it and fall off the couch trying to get out of it :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 8, 2009)

Another parody:

YouTube - Blanket! (Snuggie parody)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 8, 2009)

That is hilarious.

And the ad below the post that says "stop panic attacks fast" adds to the comedy, given the obvious cluelessness of the actors...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 8, 2009)

YouTube - The Jesus Christ Sponge (Shamwow Parody)


----------



## Xelebes (Nov 8, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Or a sweatshirt with a hoodie



We call em hoodies or, if you're Saskatchewanian or a Saskatchewanian living in Alberta like me, a bunny-hug.


----------



## unionmary (Nov 10, 2009)

WTF...I'll have the pretty blue one please 

---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------

I laffed so hard,,,,I have the shammy.  It really does work well !!!!


----------



## Mashka (Nov 24, 2009)

YouTube - Subaru Outback TV Commercial Snuggies Crowbar


----------



## blackdogwalker (Nov 24, 2009)

bought one for $20 in Walmart the other day! glad I didn't see the real infomercial first, it would have put me off 100%. AND it's a rip off. sixty bucks?!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 24, 2009)

$60 for a Subaru is pretty cheap...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 24, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> $60 for a Subaru is pretty cheap...



It's a conspiracy :teehee:  $60.00 for the Subaru and  for insurance payments.

:teehee:


----------



## Andy (Nov 24, 2009)

lol Yeah that's a pretty good deal.

 I misjudged Wal*Mart...


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol I just read some list about Canada's top 10 purchases of 2009 and "the Snuggie" was on that list!  
Really Canada? I'm sure blankets are plentiful here.  No need to waste money. Go into your closet grab your housecoat and put it on backwards. Voila! A snuggie Canadian style!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2009)

At that rate, someone may have gotten you one for Christmas


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol I think I would pee on the spot from laughter.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

STP said:


> Go into your closet grab your housecoat and put it on backwards. Voila! A snuggie Canadian style!



I never would have thought of that!  If I get everyone a Snuggie for Christmas can I tell them it's actually a housecoat?  How confusing would that be??


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol You can only use the house coat thing if your Canadain.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

How about born and raised in Canada, currently living elsewhere?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2009)

> How about born and raised in Canada, currently living elsewhere?


:congrats: on moving up in life


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfect. Your still all Cannuck to me.:goodjob: Get out there and buy those house coats.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Doh! Canadian bashing! :canadian: Take that :snowballs:


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

Daniel said:


> :congrats: on moving up in life



Thanks 

It's not like it was a hard decision - snow? sun? snow? sun?

I took the sun.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

STP said:


> Perfect. Your still all Cannuck to me.:goodjob: Get out there and buy those house coats.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> Doh! Canadian bashing! :canadian: Take that :snowballs:



I still walk like a Canuck and talk like a Canuck, so I'm really still a Canuck.


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

persona said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's not like it was a hard decision - snow? sun? snow? sun?
> 
> I took the sun.



What? No house coat for you!:rtfm:


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

I still have a housecoat.  Or Snuggie.  Whatever you wish to call it.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

persona said:


> I never would have thought of that!  If I get everyone a Snuggie for Christmas can I tell them it's actually a housecoat?  How confusing would that be??



Just put the WTF Snuggie on backwards and then it will look like a housecoat (aka dressing gown or bathrobe, depending on where you live)/


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

It's one of those multi-purpose wardrobe things, isn't?  Snuggies are trying to eradicate housecoats.  I knew it!


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

persona said:


> It's one of those multi-purpose wardrobe things, isn't?  Snuggies are trying to eradicate housecoats.  I knew it!



You can even wear it Ralph Wiggums style, but it might not cover so well.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

Who is Ralph Wiggums?  

And what is his style?  (It better be good!)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes.

The original:

YouTube - Snuggie Blanket with Sleeves Commercial

YouTube - Get On Your Snuggie™

The WTF parody:

YouTube - The WTF Blanket (Snuggie Parody)

Amother parody:

YouTube - A snuggie parody - The Kozee


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

I was referring to Ralphie from the Simpsons He is my avatar at the moment he has his Footsie PJ's on upside down.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

The first commercial is two minutes long.  It shouldn't take that long to sell a product that great, in my opinion.

No Snuggie for me!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

There's another rather crude parody but it's not ready for prime time. 

If interested, you can find it among those listed here: YouTube - snuggie commercial 

Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

Pfffft. LOL I had never seen the Kozee one before...humourous little twist on the end.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh my...who thinks these things up?  I think I need to get out more.


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2010)

Oy Vey The Snuggle Suit.
I'm just waiting for snugg...whatever work wear.


----------



## Domo (Jan 4, 2010)

STP said:


> snugg work wear.


Oh you don't have that in Canada yet?


----------

